# Upcoming on Banner



## Xant (Aug 9, 2008)

One of the highlights of TiVo is the extensive listing and search capabilities. But, this feature is undermined due to many steps for the search of "upcoming episodes" when seen the live stream (press Record, etc). This feature is easily available even at Cable box services.

Suggestion: provide search "upcoming episodes" available at info Banner.


----------

